# MAC - So Supreme - July 2013



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

Place all your *MAC So Supreme Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.



​ Check out So Supreme discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------



## JJJewels (Jul 23, 2013)

Gwi-Yo-Mi, Glorious Intent, Pleasurefruit, Candy Apple.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## CydYoshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Heart & Seoul.


----------

